# Road Race report Feb-08 and 09



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*"Behold the mighty Sentra!"*

NASA held a two-day race at Motorsports Ranch south of Ft. Worth this weekend. Grover competed in three races over two days. He was three for three, including an overall win. 

Unlike NeckCAR, we raced on Saturday with snow flurries. That day's race saw Grover take overall win. Okay, there were only five cars in the group and each were in a different class. Still, he persevered as the C4 Corvette, Porsche 911RS 3.8 and Lotus 7 dropped out leaving an RX-7 as the only other car on the track. 

Sunday was bright and 30º warmer. Tires could actually build some heat. Once again, only five cars for both races and all in different classes. Everyone was running at the end of each session, so overall winner was not in the cards. Despite the horsepower deficit, Grover was not lapped; in fact, he was hanging with the 'Vette and Porsche for about six laps before they finally pulled away. He did lap the RX-7, and uttered the words at the top of this post over the radio after doing so. 

We're happy with our radio setup, which will soon appear on the NISsport web site. Another product in R&D is a Palm application for recording car set-up and lap times, including some splits. I tested part of it this weekend and it works well, though some practice is required. If you can run a stop watch you can do this. 

Well, enough whoring. George and I had the car prepped last week and it was actually enjoyable to arrive at the track needing to merely adjust tire pressures and fill the tank. I heartily recommend this practice to all racers.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LOL, racing in snow flurries. Welcome to the world of rally.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Let me tell you, it's the Baby Grand and Legends drivers who are frustrated rallyists.


----------

